# Homemade Catch pole



## cball917

been thinking about making my own catch pole. you guys got any tips??


----------



## RSmith

Started out using cable, now use a combine fan belt.


----------



## GAGE

There is a video on you tube that show's how to make one.


----------



## cball917

GAGE said:


> There is a video on you tube that show's how to make one.



i saw that one and found out that pvc does not hold up real well when you got a 50lb yote that aint happy. i ended up with building one out of metal tubing with a cable and dog chain. cutting a notch for the chain and it works great and you have a adjustable lock


----------



## famlytraprz

My suggestion is buy one.  My homemade almost got me eaten alive by an alpha male coyote.  The braided cable warps and won't stay open unless you use really thick cable.  I had the same set up ur talking about, and believe me if a big boy wiggles outa that pole, he don't run!  The only thing that saved me was I had'nt popped the trap off his foot yet, but it was a close call anyway.


----------



## shockspring

http://www.ketch-all.com/index.php?p=main

Go to this site and order the 5 ft. pole.  It will save you a lot of problems getting those yotes out of the trap for the live market.
I love mine.


----------



## Throwback

only way a yote is getting out of my trap is with a .22 short in his brain pan. 


T


----------



## cball917

i ended up with making 2 for about 28 bucks. i got 1" metal conduit and a pvc cap for animal end. coated cable and a line tightener on the other end. will post pics tomorrow of the build


----------



## cball917

did not like that set up so i went with this. 

1/2 " metal conduit center tube
3/4" pvc pipe on outside. 
liquid nails on metal pipe then slid down into pvc. 
cap on end with cable ran through
fitting on other end with line tightener glued into fitting
works awesome and is really strong
i will post pics of the build
first pic is all supplies to make 2 poles
second pic is one completed. 
you can build one of these for $13 if you already have some liquid nails


----------



## Katera73

Throwback said:


> only way a yote is getting out of my trap is with a .22 short in his brain pan.
> 
> 
> T



Thats what I'm saying


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Can you post the details of that line tightener device?

Thanks


----------



## buckdog1

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Can you post the details of that line tightener device?
> 
> Thanks



Its a clothesline tightner. Order one from ace hardware if they dont have them in stock but dont buy one from walmart or home depot, they wont hold up.


----------



## Barehunter

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Can you post the details of that line tightener device?
> 
> Thanks



You can get the clothesline tightener from Walmart.  It is in the hardware area with the rope and chain.


----------



## buckdog1

Ace hardware item # 56799 for their tightner.


----------



## javery

I'm gonna buy a good one one of these days.I got one I made out 3/4" rigid conduit and it's stout enough but doesn't have a locking device so I just pull tight and hold on.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

javery said:


> I'm gonna buy a good one one of these days.I got one I made out 3/4" rigid conduit and it's stout enough but doesn't have a locking device so I just pull tight and hold on.



That's the same as me. I made one but it doesn't have a locking device. I think at some point in time, we have all made our own. No doubt if money wasn't no big deal, then we would buy the best one on the market.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

famlytraprz said:


> My suggestion is buy one.  My homemade almost got me eaten alive by an alpha male coyote.  The braided cable warps and won't stay open unless you use really thick cable.  I had the same set up ur talking about, and believe me if a big boy wiggles outa that pole, he don't run!  The only thing that saved me was I had'nt popped the trap off his foot yet, but it was a close call anyway.



That's funny! Not that the yote almost got you, but the story was funny. I can just imagine the uncomfortable position you were in.  Glad you made it out safe and sound


----------



## mtridgerunner

get a metal tent post that adj. conect a cable  to the enter and outer pole so when you pull the enter pole the loop close .It will lock just step on it ,and hands free


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

cball917 said:


> did not like that set up so i went with this.
> 
> 1/2 " metal conduit center tube
> 3/4" pvc pipe on outside.
> liquid nails on metal pipe then slid down into pvc.
> cap on end with cable ran through
> fitting on other end with line tightener glued into fitting
> works awesome and is really strong
> i will post pics of the build
> first pic is all supplies to make 2 poles
> second pic is one completed.
> you can build one of these for $13 if you already have some liquid nails



Thanks guys for sharing this. I built 2 of these today. Good solid catch pole.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Thanks guys for sharing this. I built 2 of these today. Good solid catch pole.



What is the actual line tightener? Can you show a close-up of it so I can buy one for my catch pole? Thanks - Trent


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Here you go...







http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=998026489

My Ace was out but Lowes had them, although I had to look hard to find them on the isle with the cable, rope, chain , etc...

A good video on a build...

http://youtu.be/FpgqRW41cMU


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=998026489
> 
> My Ace was out but Lowes had them, although I had to look hard to find them on the isle with the cable, rope, chain , etc...



Thanks - SmokyMtnsmoke 
One other question for you - What kind of fitting is the line tightener glued into? I'm assuming this fitting fits on to the 1/2" conduit.


----------



## dawg2

Throwback said:


> only way a yote is getting out of my trap is with a .22 short in his brain pan.
> 
> 
> T



That usually works best


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Trent Gunnell said:


> Thanks - SmokyMtnsmoke
> One other question for you - What kind of fitting is the line tightener glued into? I'm assuming this fitting fits on to the 1/2" conduit.



It fits very snuggly into the inside of the 1" shcd 40 pvc just pushing it in by hand.


----------



## cball917

Trent Gunnell said:


> Thanks - SmokyMtnsmoke
> One other question for you - What kind of fitting is the line tightener glued into? I'm assuming this fitting fits on to the 1/2" conduit.



i prefer to use 3/4 pvc . if you get a fem/fem 3/4 coupling the line tightener has a tapered end. if will fit down in coupler about 3/4 inch. what i do on mine is jb weld it in but i leave the coupler dry fitted on so i can change cable out without ruining pole


----------



## Mac

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Thanks guys for sharing this. I built 2 of these today. Good solid catch pole.



Good you made me one?


----------



## childers

I have made a few different styles. The style listed above with the close line tensioner works great. You can make it for just a few dollars. But it would be a good idea to use a steel tube on the inside of your pvc. As famlytraprz stated, the alpha's don't cower like the young/adolescent coyotes most people are catching. The added steel helps a lot. I assume most of you are also using schedule 40 pvc which is weaker. Don't get to cheap, it won't be worth it when an animal gets ahold of you.


----------

